

Latest Skype update for MAC axes call history - jv22222
http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=797057

======
jv22222
Skype Board Meeting Exec: "Why would anyone want a detailed call history in
communication software they use every day. Meh. That's interface overload. Axe
it!"

